# Portugal or rural spain



## Mandy CC (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Just looking for some advice re regions in Portugal, I currently live in rural spain and have done for six years, my husband fancies a change and we are considering portugal as an option. Our living costs here in Spain are still cheap 

menu del dia for 10 euro's each with glass of wine and bread thrown in, Utilities quite expensive but if eat spanish can certainly buy and eat out very cheaply. 

What's it like in Portugal?

Ideally looking for a village/ fishing village but close to the coast say 20/ 25 mins inland not too commercial, Eastern Algarve???

Also are you winters mild in that region I know the weather in winter can be cold in Central Portugal.

Any advice welcome

Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Menu of the day here €5/6 each includes soup, wine/drink & coffee, dessert extra, restaurant eating far cheaper than Spain.
Weather history Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

Silver coast far more choice of village/fishing village better value than Eastern Algarve which is predominately tourist and coastal areas more developed, need to above N125/A22 for quiter villages


----------

